# Be Careful Who You Poke



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Woman arrested for Facebook Poke.

http://www.comcast.net/news/badeaupov/1884/womanarrestedforfacebookpoke/


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Funny as hell... Always thought that 95% of the apps on FB were annoying, Poke being at the top of that list.

However, one commenter makes a really good point which will probably result in getting this violation of the court order thrown out.

_"So why didn't the dimwit who had the restraining order do a little to help herself out??? All she had to do was block any & all communication from this alleged "stalker" chic. And why didn't she delete her FB friendship??? Sounds like both of the chics are nutso to me!"_

That's like tempting fate... Feels more like she baited the other girl to poke her.


----------

